# election 08



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what do you sportsman think about obama as president? The nra was sure against him. no matter what u say history was made today. let us know what u think. are u scared about losing a lot of ur rights?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's just say hard working americans are going to need a much larger jar of vasaline.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

There was an interesting article in Field and Stream, they both supported closing the gun show loophole. Obama is probably going to get after "assault rifles" and high cap mags.

The thing everybody is forgetting is that there are a lot of dems who won't go near the gun issue, like Dorgan, Conrad, Pomeroy, Peterson (MN), Johnson, Herseth, and maybe Franken (if he wins). Radical gun control laws shouldn't even clear the democratic party, let alone the entire congress.

The NRA has lost it. I agree with the late Tony Dean, they have lost their focus. This election proves that the NRA need to get their heads out of their collective a$$es and pay attention to the issues that matter. Hunting, target shooting, and self defense not seeing to it that every idiot in the world gets their hands on an AK. I left the NRA a few years ago and I do not regret it. If they put their focus back on sportsmen I will gladly join again.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

tk, you couldnt have sasid what i am thinking any clearer.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> There was an interesting article in Field and Stream, they both supported closing the gun show loophole. Obama is probably going to get after "assault rifles" and high cap mags.
> 
> The thing everybody is forgetting is that there are a lot of dems who won't go near the gun issue, like Dorgan, Conrad, Pomeroy, Peterson (MN), Johnson, Herseth, and maybe Franken (if he wins). Radical gun control laws shouldn't even clear the democratic party, let alone the entire congress.
> 
> The NRA has lost it. I agree with the late Tony Dean, they have lost their focus. This election proves that the NRA need to get their heads out of their collective a$$es and pay attention to the issues that matter. Hunting, target shooting, and self defense not seeing to it that every idiot in the world gets their hands on an AK. I left the NRA a few years ago and I do not regret it. If they put their focus back on sportsmen I will gladly join again.


I completely agree with you on the NRA, they come off as "radical", but than again, they are fighting against "radicals". But they are really the only gun lobby with any clout. And they (as well as I) are a firm believer in the "domino effect" of gun control, give them an inch and they'll take a mile. They also IMO correctly believe there is no "interpreting" the second amendment, it says what it says, plain english, and should be upheld.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The NRA disappoints me, but I still belong, because who else out there is looking out for us? At times I would like to choke them. It's nearly impossible to get a representative on the phone. They don't respond well if at all. They exaggerate to get money. I could go on with the things about the NRA that tick me off, but the truth is we would be in a world of hurt already without them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres the FACTS

Your second amendment rights have absolutely nothing to do with sportsman or hunting they are to enable you to fight a oppressive tyrannical overeach by our own govt.

Learn what and why the constitution was written before you comment on things you dont understand.

That AK you dont like its a lot better choice for that purpose than my SXS shotgun


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> what do you sportsman think about obama as president? The nra was sure against him. no matter what u say history was made today. let us know what u think. are u scared about losing a lot of ur rights?


So even you agree that Obama will start taking people's rights away. Why not he'll be taking away their jobs. LOL


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> If they put their focus back on sportsmen I will gladly join again.


Agreed!!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Bobm said:


> Heres the FACTS
> 
> Your second amendment rights have absolutely nothing to do with sportsman or hunting they are to enable you to fight a oppressive tryannical overeach by our own govt.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bobm!!! These people needed to hear that! I've already got my AK and Obama will never know because I (along with 6 of my friends) built our own AKs. If anything serious ever happens, you can count on me to be protecting the homeland from our headquarters in the Flint Hills of Kansas!! Whether it is an invading army or our own government it doesn't matter. I plan to order several more kits from Romania since we already have the tools and jigs ready for rapid production of assault rifles that can't be tracked by a computer. They'll get my shotgun and my wife's .38 special, but the ones they need to be worried about will be buried in pieces, along with several thousand rounds of ammo. I WILL NOT BE LED BLINDLY INTO THE DARK!!!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

takethekids said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the FACTS
> ...


I wonder where the NRA gets their radical reputation....weird! :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I wonder where the NRA gets their radical reputation....weird!


From a coordinated effort of liberal politicians, anti-gun groups, the media, and naive sportsmen who are willing accomplices to their own demise. We all know the type. The guy who owns a gun, hunts a little or a lot, but wants to impress everyone with how deeply thoughtful they are. The kind that think they are intellectual, but in reality don't know dog poo from peanut butter.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

The last "assault" weapon ban, banned guns by their visual description. The Brady Bunch and others have learned from this and will do the next ban by describing the functions and how the gun works.

There is no difference between your hated AK or my Bushmaster and a 10-22 Ruger, Benelli-M2, Beretta Xtrema2, Winchester SuperX, etc. when described by function.

:eyeroll:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder where the NRA gets their radical reputation....weird! :roll:[/quote]

I'm not an NRA member because I'm not sure about the direction they're headed. Just a good ole' boy from KS that is willing to do whatever it takes to preserve my heritage and pass it along to my children. I like everything outdoors including shooting my guns for entertainment. I am an American that loves the people I share my country with enough to protect them if necessary. I must keep my guns and keep my guard up to do this You won't be bagging on guys like me if any kind of threatening invasion ever takes place in your backyard :wink:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I would invest in a better weapon then the AK.....It is not accurate and has a losing track record.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

takethekids said:


> I wonder where the NRA gets their radical reputation....weird! :roll:


I'm not an NRA member because I'm not sure about the direction they're headed. Just a good ole' boy from KS that is willing to do whatever it takes to preserve my heritage and pass it along to my children. I like everything outdoors including shooting my guns for entertainment. I am an American that loves the people I share my country with enough to protect them if necessary. I must keep my guns and keep my guard up to do this You won't be bagging on guys like me if any kind of threatening invasion ever takes place in your backyard :wink:[/quote]

But would you agree that your last post looked a tad bit radical?


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> takethekids said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where the NRA gets their radical reputation....weird! :roll:
> ...


But would you agree that your last post looked a tad bit radical?[/quote]

I would agree that you have your opinions and like my opinions, they are based on our different approach to interpretation of language. Radical???No....Serious about something that is important to me.....That's what I'd call it


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

the nra has become close minded. once they started it got worse and they will prolly never stop.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

scott said:


> I would invest in a better weapon then the AK.....It is not accurate and has a losing track record.


Yeah, but the 7.62X39 round also fits in my SKS, which makes it the most versitile round for me to lug around. Don't want to have to carry 500 rounds of several different sizes of ammo. Can't argue its losing track record.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am very torn on the issue of "assault rifles". First off what is an assault rifle, second what is a high cap mag, third what is the answer. Everyone knows criminals will get them no matter what the law is.

The part I have a hard time with is the school violence one. I have two little kids and these kids now are such pansies, the first thing they do is grab a weapon, instead of throwing down like the good old days. I don't know if a special license is the answer. The argument of giving an inch and taking a mile is a valid one.

I think if the gov't really wants someone dead they will probably just use a drone or a sharpshooter or something. The AK would jam and you would screwed anyways.

As I stated in another topic call, write, or email your respective congressmen, they are the hope against radical liberal anti-gun nuts.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys are scaring me more than Obama !!!!!!

ANYONE who owns a gun, AND gives a **** about the second amendment, but does NOT support the NRA is no better than any other form of socialism. Face it, unless you're giving money to some group who will fight as effectively to preserve our rights as the NRA, you are letting ME pay for your insurance, and I don't appreciate paying your bills. :wink:

They are far from perfect, but one of you guys who have proudly professed to not be a member...any one of you, please inform me of who else is looking out for your rights better?

Come on guys...WAKE UP! :eyeroll:

Somewhere around 80 MILLION gun owners in America, and less than 4 million NRA members.

....and because they're "not for sportsmen". Well guess what guys.....the 2nd amendment isn't for sportsmen either, but the sportsmen enjoy it's protection equally. Sure would be nice if that cost was shared "equally", too.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Takethe kids wrote:


> Thank you Bobm!!! These people needed to hear that! I've already got my AK and Obama will never know because I (along with 6 of my friends) built our own AKs. If anything serious ever happens, you can count on me to be protecting the homeland from our headquarters in the Flint Hills of Kansas!! Whether it is an invading army or our own government it doesn't matter. I plan to order several more kits from Romania since we already have the tools and jigs ready for rapid production of assault rifles that can't be tracked by a computer. They'll get my shotgun and my wife's .38 special, but the ones they need to be worried about will be buried in pieces, along with several thousand rounds of ammo. I WILL NOT BE LED BLINDLY INTO THE DARK!!!


I'm sure this just got you added to a list somewhere. I don't know who you're trying to impress, but it's not working with me.

and he also wrote:


> Just a good ole' boy from KS that is willing to do whatever it takes to preserve my heritage and pass it along to my children.


...willing to do whatever it takes, EXCEPT give money and support to the only organization pledged to preserve that heritage for the very same reason. :eyeroll:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Csquared said:


> quote]
> 
> I'm sure this just got you added to a list somewhere. I don't know who you're trying to impress, but it's not working with me.
> 
> ...


I don't really know much about the NRA. I'm pretty young and have only begun to subscribe to magazines and purchase memberships to groups that support my beliefs. Since wildlife is more important to me than semi-automatic weapons, I've chosen to donate to wildlife organizations first. There is a chance that I'll become a member of the NRA, but it will be after I do some investigation. I mentioned that I wasn't a member of the NRA because it wouldn't be fair to credit my thoughts to the NRA. If you read all of the posts in this thread you would notice that one of the anti-gun freaks was associating my comments with the "radical" reputation of the NRA. I'm not affiliated with them and his assumption is incorrect, so people shouldn't judge them based on a statement made by one person. I know the NRA's critiques will cling onto anything they get a chance to and I refuse to contribute. Leave your opinion on the site for all to see and shove your attacks in your @$$!!! Go ahead and square them first mathman so they'll fill you up better.

My apologies to the moderator....just returning the favor to this fella.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

"you would notice that one of the anti-gun freaks was associating my comments with the "radical" reputation of the NRA.

So does everyone who doesn't join the NRA or agree with your viewpoints on guns fit into "the anti-gun freak" group you explained above? Just wondering. :eyeroll:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> "you would notice that one of the anti-gun freaks was associating my comments with the "radical" reputation of the NRA.
> 
> So does everyone who doesn't join the NRA or agree with your viewpoints on guns fit into "the anti-gun freak" group you explained above? Just wondering. :eyeroll:


Obviously not. The anti-gun freak comment was only a return jab for the guy that was jumping my earlier post. Don't assume so much....it seldom leads to an accurate conclusion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> My apologies to the moderator


Apology accepted, but don't do that again. I am a very strong supporter of the second amendment. We often hear the term gun-nut if we take our rights seriously, or are deeply involved with accuracy, maintenance etc. I have friends that want help with something and they will say they though I could help because I was a gun-nut. If they talk like that in public it's very damaging.

Many people have fallen for the demonization of the NRA. People within our own ranks. It's sad that they believe CBS before they believe a fellow sportsman.

I support your views, but I also support the rights and opinions of everyone. If someone calls you a name, they are loosing the debate, and returning the insult doesn't win you anything. Keeping your cool in the face of ridicule will gain you respect.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Understood!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Chill out, guys. Our next president is going to have a whole lot of really critical stuff to worry about before he thinks about guns. Gun control isn't even on the back burner. You will all have your guns 8 years from now and 88 years from now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perry Thorvig said:


> Chill out, guys. Our next president is going to have a whole lot of really critical stuff to worry about before he thinks about guns. Gun control isn't even on the back burner. You will all have your guns 8 years from now and 88 years from now.


Boy am I glad to hear that. May I be so bold as to ask how you know this for a fact?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

takethekids said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> > "you would notice that one of the anti-gun freaks was associating my comments with the "radical" reputation of the NRA.
> ...


That guy was me  And I totally agree with you about what leads to accurate conclusions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Perry Thorvig said:


> Chill out, guys. Our next president is going to have a whole lot of really critical stuff to worry about before he thinks about guns. Gun control isn't even on the back burner. You will all have your guns 8 years from now and 88 years from now.


Thats just not even close to true we now will have the most anti gun federal govt coming on in the history of the nation and not two months ago the 2nd amendment had to be heard and confirmed by the Supreme court and unbelievably it only squeaked by with a 3x2 decision.

If the current Admistration has the opportunity to select judges and they most probably will, the left will continue to attack our guns rights.

Obama is without question the most left wing president this country has ever elected, is anti gun ownership and he was elected primairily racially by urban people that have no education and no love of freedom.

The right to own guns is at the most peril it has ever been, and the anti gun movement can operate without any effort on the part of the administration.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

News just now. Five men using AK47 were in a gun battle with police in Austin, Texas. Not much information yet. One was killed, two were arrested, and two escaped and are being hunted.

It didn't take long for AK47 to make the news. I remember a mass killing at a McDonald's in Texas about 20 years ago. The odd thing was the guy had belonged to an anti-gun group himself. Was he a mass murderer, or was he a anti-gun nut that seen himself as a martyr. You know kill a dozen people to make guns look bad. Conspiracy theory? No, people are just that nuts now days.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

takethekids wrote:


> Leave your opinion on the site for all to see and shove your attacks in your @$$!!! Go ahead and square them first mathman so they'll fill you up better.


and he also wrote to another poster:


> Don't tell me what kind of comments I can make!!! You wouldn't if we were face to face I can assure you


There you go trying to impress us again. I learned a LONG time ago that there are two basic personality types. Those who are tough...and those who are good at talking about it. Thanks for showing which group you fit into best.

and he wrote:


> Quit trying to make me out to sound like a bad-guy there Csquared.


You don't need my help with that. :wink:

and he wrote:


> I don't really know much about the NRA.


You said in another post you weren't sure about the direction they were headed. I originally took that to mean you assumed you knew what that direction was and didn't agree with it. But your latest post shows you had a more literal meaning...that you really don't know. So let me explain it for you. They are the only organization out there who uses money and political influence to preserve the rights that you claim to hold so dear.....among other things. :wink:

and he wrote:


> There is a chance that I'll become a member of the NRA, but it will be after I do some investigation.


Please get back to us soon with your decision.

and he wrote:


> Since wildlife is more important to me than semi-automatic weapons


Obviously! Afterall, you can't bury wildlife in the hills like you have your homemade semi-auto "weapons". Interesting side note here. You refer to your guns as weapons, and a weapon is by definition something that is used to attack. i.e. a pencil is a pencil....until you try to stab someone with it. My guns are guns. I hunt with guns. Only if I pointed one at a person would I consider it a weapon. I just thought it was interesting that you consider your guns to be weapons...for what it's worth. 

and he also wrote:


> My apologies to the moderator....just returning the favor to this fella.


Please post what comments of mine warranted your returned "favor".


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I won't spend any more of my time explaining my word usage. Interpret it for what you will. Go ahead with your discussion of opinions and I'll just read them. You talk like your the guy with all the answers so let's hear em'. If I share my opinions, you'll tell me they're wrong somehow.

By the way, not claiming to be any kind of tough guy here.....just stating a fact. I wouldn't let any man tell me what I could or couldn't say. Even if they could whoop me, I would't LET them do it without some resistance on my behalf. I hope most other American men have the same respect for themselves.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, thanks for clearing that up! 

But you forgot to post what I said that made my rectum fair game for you. (pun intended) :wink:

And on that note, you seem to have some sort of personal perspective on what it takes to fill a man's rectum. You said something to the effect of folding it so it would fill it up better...or something like that? 

I do NOT want to know how that perspective was acquired!

If you want to hear answers from me, the only "answer" that's relevant to this discussion is JOIN THE NRA. If all 80 million gun owners joined we would not have to worry about the second amendment. But far too many have their head in the sand thinking they'll never take our shotguns (or the AK's we have hidden somewhere).

It's all about leaving this world at least as good for our children as it was for us. We will be VERY hard pressed to accomplish that. But refusing to support the only organization that has an ice cubes chance of preventing us from becomming similar to Great Britain and Australia is the wrong choice to make.

Will your kids be able to find where you've buried those guns? Will it even do them any good to find them if they weren't able to shoot them to become proficient in their use?

I want our guns to be legally owned and out in the open. Not buried in the hills or in some out of the way shack at your "headquarters" in the Flint Hills of Kansas. And supporting the NRA is the only legal way I know of to help to guarantee we have an effective voice in Washington to keep those with the ability to vote our rights away honest and accountable (is that word even used in politics anymore?).

Now if I've neglected to answer any of your concerns, please don't hesitate to let me know. I do not want to fight with you, but knowing American men as you claim to, and specifically how they should respect themselves, it shouldn't surprise you one bit that I didn't take it well when you brought my rectum into the discussion.

Trust me .....I would NEVER do that to you !!!! :wink:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I appreciate your last post very much Csquared. I will research the NRA immediately!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

It's nice to see, once again, that this venue has actual merit.

I'll make you the same offer I've made to many here. If you think it's something you can support, I'll pay for your first year. I'm a life member so don't send money as often as I probably should anyway.

Please keep me informed.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

takethekids said:


> I will research the NRA immediately!


Ditto!

Thanks for making people aware of this...


----------

